# For those who are skint (easy diet!)



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thought id post this, as its a really cheap and easy diet, ive been sticking to this while im skint and its got me through it, im using this as a base where ill just be adding to it for future diets

Morning: 4 eggs, 1 spoon olive oil

Lunch: 8oz chicken, 4 slices granary bread, salad creme

PWO: 2 scoop formass, 1 scoop whey

Dinner:150g Pasta, 100g cheese, 2 scoop whey

Night: 2 scoop formass, 1 scoop whey

Pre Bed: 2 pints semi skim milk

This is about 3700 calories and nearing 300g protein, easy to eat all this in a day

Cook all your eggs 5 days in advance, so all you need to do in the morning is peel them

Cook all your chicken 5 days in advance so all you need to do is slice it

The pasta takes 10mins cook and with the whey you have a cheap high carb/protein meal

The formass is by dorian yates nutrition, 2 tubs a month needed

The whey is by myprotein, buy a 5kg bag will last nearly 2 months

So cheap and very easy

It might not be an amazing diet but like i said its helped me when ive been skint :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh and for an idea of prices

1 tub of formass is 30 quid, although you could just buy oats for your carbs (i dont like them but a lot cheaper)

5kg whey was 40 quid last time i checked

Pasta is about 1.50 for 500g

Cheese is about 1.50 for 200g (grated)

I get my chicken for 5.50 a kg (could be gotten cheaper if you have a good butcher)

Eggs are 3 pound for 30 (iceland large eggs)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

big bag of rice will last for ages - and tuna is cheap as chips, also pork and potatoes to add variety to ur diet


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

£5.50 per kg, is that a good/average price in England for chicken? Ive been living in Germany the last two years and pay 3 euro per kg, will be moving back the middle of next year so my shopping will be going up lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good post mate.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok so once you hit 11stn what will you do then?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so once you hit 11stn what will you do then?


Lol im 15st 7 and eat no way near that


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so once you hit 11stn what will you do then?


not sure im only 9 atm, lol come on bud im 14.5 right now and this been doing me orite

and its for when your skint, just thought id post it to help people out in a similar situation


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

TryingToGetBig said:


> £5.50 per kg, is that a good/average price in England for chicken? Ive been living in Germany the last two years and pay 3 euro per kg, will be moving back the middle of next year so my shopping will be going up lol


not sure about that bud i know a girl who works at the butchers so i use that one lol, anything over 6 id say is too much though

wish i could get it for 3 euro!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice post man, very useful for people!


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

cheers mate u make it look so simple. i'v got a rough guide for my diet but not a clue how many calories it is. i used to have 2 scoops of whey & 1 scoop of dextrose preworkout but sumtimes felt abit faint . i now have a tin of rice pudding washed down with 2 scoops of whey with 300ml milk an feel alot better. nice an cheap at 17p per tin


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Aye it is a good post i find myself short of cash at times.


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

this is a really awesome thread, i am on a tight budget all the time however i have managed to get around the 5200kcal mark for around £160 a month on food and £23 or less on supps

My diet is

100g oats +1 pint milk + protein and oat shake (100g of blended oats, 1 scoop of protein and 1 pint of milk)

4 x tortila wraps (corned beef, lettuce, cucumber and salsa)

2 x cheese sandwiches (100g cheese, lettuce, tommato and pickle)

protein and oat shake (100g of blended oats, 1 scoop of protein and 1 pint of milk)

50g nuts + 1 pint of milk

This has around 250g protein 492g carbs and 195g fat

Protein is 5kg impact whey from myprotein.co.uk

Really cheap obviously not the best nutrient wise but if you struggle to get foods with calories this is the highest i have found for the money.

having eggs, pasta, rice, potatos and chicken is a personal choice partly due to not being able to prepare it as regular as i need it but also i went for ages eating it and wanted a change (as well as not being able to stomach eggs).


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Great thread, by budget always seems to get tighter. Boiled eggs get soooo boring after a while though. I actually start to hate eating them if I've been having loads. Needs must though!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so once you hit 11stn what will you do then?


I'm 180lbs and eat about 1200 cals less than that lol, reckon you could get to well over 200 off that diet.

if the cals are correct


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

eggs...cheap and good for you. I eat 6 a day for breakfast with porridge, 4 yokes and 6 whites but everyone in my family assumes im going to die. Im slightly hungover after having my second drink in 9 weeks ( 9 weeks into cycle ) so im in a ranting mood. ALSO apparently i eat 70 pounds worth of food a week, when it really comes to about 25, eggs, porridge oats, bulk turkey breasts, and bulk brown rice from the chinese supermarket, and if i want to treat myself to a steak i buy it myself and then my shakes. ggggrrrrrr


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry for hi-jacking the thread but i just need to vent some anger


----------

